# Terms of Endearment



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Terms of Endearment

1. Do you use them?

2. Which ones?

3. Do you like them?

4. Why/ Why not?


1. With my kids, yes.
2. I call them "boo boo"for the girls, or for the boy "prince".
3. Yes. It has been a long time since someone has used a term of endearment for me....but I do like it when folks used terms of endearment.
4. Why? I don't know why....maybe because it's comforting.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

We tend to call each other "Baby" quite often. As in "Hey baby, need anything from the grocery store?" Sweetie comes in a close second.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Mostly I get the one finger salute as a endearment. And if they are really, REALLY enchanted with me I receive the "Double" One finger salute, Now if they pump them up an down, then I know that they are really endeared with me. It seems other drivers on the road really love me. I think that is sweet.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I sometimes call DH Pumpkin Head. Does that count??


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, I call both my kids Sweetie. I get called "dear" a lot, as in, "Whatever pleases you, dear." I'm not quite sure it is meant sincerely though...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

love bunny. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I use them with my son. Now the guys at work I call dork, or some other rather insulting names but it's meant as a term of enderment, really. LOL

My son hates them from strangers. People call my hon, or sweetie etc all the time and then it rubs off on him and he hates it ebcause he doesn't know them etc... He also hates when other think I'm his wife. LOL

Now if I was married and my HB called every other woman hon, babe or ??? and lumped me in with them. I wouldn't like it. Kinda takes the "endearment" portion away. 

My little nephews I call them bud or babe etc... But I won't when they get older. For me to use them they have to mean something, not generalize them.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I truly enjoy swapping terms of endearment with my sweetie! 'Specially as they are heartfelt! He calls me "Punkin'" and "Sugah" (Alabama drawl). He's "My Big Fuzzy Bear' or "Papa Bear". "Honey" and "Sweetie" are tossed at each other most of the time. My most favorite one that he calls me is "My Love". It's great to have a special someone with whom to swap heartfelt terms of endearment!


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

WH considers butthead to be a term of endearment as well.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Babydoll.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Babydoll.


Yep! I hear that one a lot, too, and I likes it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Mostly I get the one finger salute as a endearment. And if they are really, REALLY enchanted with me I receive the "Double" One finger salute, Now if they pump them up an down, then I know that they are really endeared with me. It seems other drivers on the road really love me. I think that is sweet.


Have you recently been driving here in Jersey Sourdough?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

I do it on a regular basis several times a day..I call my dh honey or honey bunny..he calls me his bunches or my bunches..my boys I call them sweetheart,my babies,hon..my brother whom is disabled I call him boo or baby boo have since the day he was born 25 yrs ago..


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Leaving the "dating pool" made me much more open to the "hons" and "dears" an "sweeties" of strangers. Simple gentle albeit truly meaningless gestures feel like home to me....


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Baby, honey, honey baby, punkin, cutie patooty, suga pie, sweet pea, timber doodle, hovercraft (don't ask )...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

vicker said:


> Baby, honey, honey baby, punkin, cutie patooty, suga pie, sweet pea, timber doodle, hovercraft (don't ask )...


Oh...I'm asking...do tell hovercraft


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I seem to attract endearing derivatives of "little" ... from everybody, even my children.

Baby Girl, is one ... maybe even my favorite because it makes me blush and grin.

Little Girl, Little Kitty, Little Lady, Little Mama, Little Spitfire ... all come to mind.

A recent one is "Missy" ... never had heard myself called that before.

I like it.

...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Being from the South almost guarantees the use (both as the giver and recipient) of endearments. I love to be called darlin' in that low and slow male southern drawl..but only if he means it. I tend to use sweetie, sweet pea and hun quite a bit.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I call my hubby...hunny. I do it almost as much as I call him by name. Someday I just know I am going to call his work and ask for hunny lol. Wont that be a shock to the person that answers the phone =)


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

My DH calls me "dear, hon" and I call him Sweetie or Mr. B. He calls me Ms. C most of the time. Rarely do we ever call each other by given name. 

Sugah..Lovah and Honey are also used at different times.

Kids are called by their names unless they are actin like punkin heads..lol..


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

katydidagain said:


> Leaving the "dating pool" made me much more open to the *"hons" and "dears" an "sweeties" of strangers. Simple gentle albeit truly meaningless gestures *feel like home to me....


So common, and very neighborly down here. Alot different from up north or the east coast of my past. I get those more often from the younger cashiers and such. Probably because I'm in that comfortable, non-threatening age bracket. 

At home, with three males it's more like our version of "putz and moron" in _Grumpy Old Men_. There's turd head, s--t bird, baldy, do-da, buddy (wouldn't be TN without that), and my favorite, "great northen hairy-back." 

Can you _feel _the love?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> So common, and very neighborly down here. Alot different from up north or the east coast of my past. I get those more often from the younger cashiers and such. Probably because I'm in that comfortable, non-threatening age bracket.
> 
> At home, with three males it's more like our version of "putz and moron" in _Grumpy Old Men_. There's turd head, s--t bird, baldy, do-da, buddy (wouldn't be TN without that), and my favorite, "great northen hairy-back."
> 
> Can you _feel _the love?


What? No bubba?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

My boo..for my son..hairbear for my daughter.Sammy for my other daughter...I am lilmama,Charlie...and something similar to little witch


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> What? No bubba?


Nah. All but one are yankee transplants. He's a 'tator. When my southern friends bust my chops about being a yankee, I tell 'em I was invited down here to have babies for the south in an effort to raise the intelligence quotient. One said, "What's that?"


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

sustainabilly said:


> Nah. All but one are yankee transplants. He's a 'tator. When my southern friends bust my chops about being a yankee, I tell 'em I was invited down here to have babies for the south in an effort to raise the intelligence quotient. One said, "What's that?"


So what is it?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

katydidagain said:


> So what is it?


Rather personal question, don't you think? 

What's on second.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

1. yes
2. outgoing--hotty, motoho, chicky, foo, magic man, God(cough), I call my kids honey
incoming--wild thang, baby, angel, darlin, starshine, lil miss dangerous
3. yes
4 cuz I just do, I like coming up with nicknames too, my favorite one is when I named someone Puck, before he told me he actually played Puck, very woo woo moment haha.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I knew what a troglodyte was but didn't know what is/was on second. Yankee education...for the most part...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Does this help Katy?
[YOUTUBE]sShMA85pv8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww Leslie... I was gonna string her along for a little while. You ruined it.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

But I already looked it up. Honestly my 1st thought was that he was enjoying Colorado's new benefits then I realized he was in TN which of course meant if he was enjoying CNBs that he wasn't doing it legally. With that in mind I pondered his reply a bit hazily. Bases? Couldn't be the HS stuff--something else had to do with 2nd base I think. Only other option to me was Abbott and Costello so I searched to make sure. I suspect I'm the shortstop in this conversation...or Eeyore.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

_1. Do you use them?_ Yes, sometimes.

_2. Which ones?_ Baby (dh), Cowboy (ds), Sissy (dd)

_3. Do you like them?_ Never really thought about it... they are pretty common.

_4. Why/ Why not?_ It's more the person who is saying them and how they are being said as to whether they bother me or not.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

katydidagain said:


> But I already looked it up. Honestly my 1st thought was that he was enjoying Colorado's new benefits then I realized he was in TN which of course meant if he was enjoying CNBs that he wasn't doing it legally. With that in mind I pondered his reply a bit hazily. Bases? Couldn't be the HS stuff--something else had to do with 2nd base I think. Only other option to me was Abbott and Costello so I searched to make sure. I suspect I'm the shortstop in this conversation...or Eeyore.


Dope? I don't need no stinkin' dope. Me and my alter ego take turns typing in the same post all the time. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

With all the sliders,, curveballs and fast pitches women throw atcha,,, I'll never make it to first base,, let alone second.
And "babe" is my first choice as to throwing out terms of endearment.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Marshloft said:


> With all the sliders,, curveballs and fast pitches women throw atcha,,, I'll never make it to first base,, let alone second.
> And "babe" is my first choice as to giving terms of endearment.


Just let one hit you. You get to first base and maybe meet a cute nurse too!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

sustainabilly said:


> Dope? I don't need no stinkin' dope. Me and my alter ego take turns typing in the same post all the time. Doesn't everyone?


No, some of us are who were always were and have been. I don't like games; been played here before. Oh, well...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

katydidagain said:


> No, some of us are who were always were and have been. I don't like games; been played here before. Oh, well...


It was just a joke, sheesh! You know? Sarcasm? Self depricating humor?...

Nevermind.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

I use them with the kids all the time. In time I hope that I will have a special someone to use them with in the future. The kids each have their own for me as well.

For me, the person gives me their name. It's a description of them. The boy has a huge spark for life so that's how he got his years ago when he was small. Daughter has the biggest heart I have ever seen in a person, that is how she got hers. Neither accept their names from anyone else other than me, and are not afraid to respectfully tell others such.

Been a long while since I have been called by such a name, but I did like it. I do like it when I'm talking to the kids and they like it also, as they have told me anyhow.

Why? Just cause I guess. Why not? I think it's a thing between the two people. Who is to say that they should or should not be used and why or why not?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

One of her favorite terms for me has been rocket scientist ever since high school when she cut me from the nerd herd as her personal project and she still uses it although I now have many years of contractor service for NASA and GDSS behind me.

My favorite term of endearment for her was and still is "Good For Me".


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Call my girls Care Bear and Kell Bell or kiddo. Sisters call me Bets. It's been a while since anyone called me a "term of endearment", would like that again. I do find myself addressing store clerks and such with "hon" recently. Guess it's an age thing. My family growing up wasn't inclined to give nicknames, my mom gave us girls names that couldn't be shortened or such.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

When I answer the phone, and hear "Well, Hello, Darlin'!"(in a deep, Alabama drawl), I practically melt.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

1. *Do you use them?*
Ya sure, even us northerners use them often.

2.* Which ones?*
Most of them lol. I also make up my own or use ones not often used. Like PlumCakes, Sweetbutt, Butterbuns, Sweetcheeks, you know. Most of the others are babe, baby, sweety, honey, sweetpea, porkchop. Depending on who it is I will refer to them also as "my love".

3. *Do you like them?*
I reckon.

4. *Why/ Why not?*
haha yeah...why not? Why? because it's just how I am? I have no idea.

I have to say though I come from a family of a bunch of dry/wry humoured people that often use sarcasm itself as an endearment so things like, 

"just hold your horses a minute there, Sweetcheeks."

Or we are full of colloquialisms as well and puns....and one liners that make most people roll their eyes and groan. Because we are dorks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a whole lot of names for the one I spent the most time with. And she'd always try to keep up, with new nicknames too. Some were for "company" in case there was anybody else within hearing range. Some were private. We even had a couple that were for being mad. I'd call her "little fishcake" if I was kind of grumpy. (It came from something she cooked once and one of the kids called it a fishcake instead of a salmon patty.) A whole world of affection, love, and passion. Can't find that in this brave new world of distrust, paranoia, and pure evil. When I first started back to seeing women, I would look at them a whole lot, and try to commit them to memory, and focus on their best features. As time went by, I familiarized myself to the point that the woman was just stunningly beautiful all over. 
Later, I still looked at them. But more wondering "How long will it be before you show your true colors and start with the relentless tearing down?"
Now, I dunno. I'm thinking about calling somebody "honey baby" just to see what that's like again. probably not a good idea.
Incidentally, I have nicknames for all the ST women. Bunch of hotties. with some notable exceptions.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

nehimama said:


> When I answer the phone, and hear "Well, Hello, Darlin'!"(in a deep, Alabama drawl), I practically melt.


Now match that up with a pair of snake skin boots........:hrm:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Oh...I'm asking...do tell hovercraft


* * * * * * * * * *
attempting to use the restroom at a filthy truck stop?:tmi:


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ardie/WI said:


> I sometimes call DH Pumpkin Head. Does that count??


That is so funny. My DH called our granddaughter that. Hadn't heard it used anywhere else.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> It was just a joke, sheesh! You know? Sarcasm? Self depricating humor?...
> 
> Nevermind.


Its a waste of time trying to joke with someone with no sense of humor.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

zong said:


> Incidentally, I have nicknames for all the ST women.


Do tell


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, you don't think that I would have an unkind nickname for anyone who might be insanely paranoid and think that everything is about them, would you??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SG says, Its a waste of time trying to joke with somebody who has NO sense of humor.

LISTEN TO HER. SHE KNOWS WHAT SHES SAYING

SOMETHING ABOUT THE POT CALLING NAMES.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Is "Numb Nuts"...,, considered an endearment or unkind????


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Incidentally, I have nicknames for all the ST women. Bunch of hotties. with some notable exceptions.


They are? You aren't getting off the hook for that one.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

L.A. said:


> Is "Numb Nuts"...,, considered an endearment or unkind????


Sounds more like a medical condition than a term of endearment. Unless of course, you like your nuts without feelings. Pistachios anyone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Candied pecans please


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> They are? You aren't getting off the hook for that one.


I'm not saying y'all are a bunch of hotties. I don't know you guys. I'm saying the nicknames are a bunch of hotties, like hottie nicknames. With a few notable exceptions. OK, Peg, I mean Ms. Leg?(Good Lord, that sounds hot. I actually said it out loud a couple times, too)


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

How about "Stinker-pot"???


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that's another medical condition a lot of people will have the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I love you guys.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Fart Blossom.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've just recently noticed that I've begun calling strangers, clerks, etc "Dear". I don't where that came from, I've never been casual w/ edearments in the past, but it feels right now.

My late dh called me darlin', love-of-my-life, sweetheart and baby. And I miss it.
I called him honey, baby, and Papa Bear (Bear was his nickname).

I also call my family various terms of endearment. One nephew, he's 16 now, lived with me from 4 yrs to 8 yrs of age, we call each other all kinds of endearment, each more outragous than the last. Its a sort of game with us, it might start out with sweetie and escalate to darling bugger toes or something equally silly. He loves it, and I hope he carries it into his adult life - there's life lessons to be taught everywhere with kids.

We are big on nicknames too. I'm not telling what some of my family still call me, but my late grandpa started it when I was born.

Zong - I try not to name people before I meet them in person. Sometimes a pet name will slip out in conversation when it no longer seems appropriate.

Jackie


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

What are you trying to say, that some people here may not be who they say they are? What would be the purpose of that? I just cannot believe it.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I called my daughter "Meadow Muffin",, She liked it and would smile....... Til someone told her what it was........


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Well, zong that could be, but I was acutually remembering and incident from my past. 
A friend and I got to calling a male aquaintance a particular pet name we had been told his lover called him. Its seemed funny to us, and highly inaccurate, but what did we know. I accidently called him that name one day in conversation, the look of shock on both our faces was priceless. And my dh was a little confused too untill I later explained.

Jackie


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

zong said:


> Now, I dunno. I'm thinking about calling somebody "honey baby" just to see what that's like again. probably not a good idea.
> Incidentally, I have nicknames for all the ST women. Bunch of hotties. with some notable exceptions.


You're NOT getting away with this! Inquiring minds (nosey people) wanna know!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_well I been called all kinds of names both endearment an in anger hahaha ......... but as any of ya know who have ever spoken to me in person I am terrible in calling ladies an kids some kind of endearment name and most of the time I never even know I am doing so but when I call a lady one of these being romantic she never has to wonder if I know I am saying it I will say it very much different an mean it ....... most times a lady or girl is honey, sweety, darling or some such and boys are buddy, bubba, son, rascal....... _


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Pretty well all my family call each other the generic "Love", occasionally "Pet" or our given names. It's comfortable and familiar like a fuzzy housecoat. No need to dress it up or give it fancy embroidery.

We all call one of my grand daughters "Farm Girl" and her sister "City Girl" because of their lifestyle inclinations. The littlest grand gets called "Bean" because that's what she looked like on her first sonogram and the name stuck.

Mary


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> SG says, Its a waste of time trying to joke with somebody who has NO sense of humor.
> 
> LISTEN TO HER. SHE KNOWS WHAT SHES SAYING
> 
> SOMETHING ABOUT THE POT CALLING NAMES.


Sorry Bill but I have an excellent sense of humor. Its just that you rarely ever say anything funny


----------

